# @@(*&) Apple Bow Press



## jersey bob (Oct 18, 2003)

I have one of the old red Apple bow presses. I also have some parallel limb bows. 

Does ANYONE make an adapter to use the old Apple press safely wit a parallel limb bow? Clearly Apple doesn't, from what they tell me.

Thanks!


----------



## bowhunters97 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Apple press*

I'm with you, DOWN WITH APPLE. I bought one of the red Apple Super-E presses. I was pressing a PSE Firestorm X and the pivoting arm completely blew apart. The pivot bolt completely broke through the arm, and the bow flung out on the floor. Luckily, no one was hurt. I have the paperwork from Apple that says,"not recomended for bows over 70 pounds." When I contacted them they said it was a misprint, it should have said, "not recomended for bows over 50 pounds." On top of admitting to the misprint, they said there was nothing they could do for me. And, oh yeah, you need these limb adapters to press that bow and no we don't make or sell any to use with that model of press. Then, they tried to sell me a Super Press with no discount or anything, FULL RETAIL!!! Heck with 'em, I have a Sure-Loc X Press now. Spend the money to buy a quality product from good people. I cringe every time I see an APPLE press in a shop.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

*For a few bucks more*

Got o www.nitehawkarchery.com.

We have a new portable press that will press any bow and sells for less then $100.00

Goto our web site and look at the video. Also goto www.theheritagehunters.com they have a review of the press. 

You will end up saving money and have a press you will use for years if not for ever.

Ps you may be able to get a few buck for the Apple Press on ebay.


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

For the price by an Omni Press here on AT.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I put a TON of money into my Apple. Every year I needed some modification.

I finally said forget it and bought an EZE Press.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Tax Lawyer said:


> I put a TON of money into my Apple. Every year I needed some modification.
> 
> I finally said forget it and bought an EZE Press.


I am with TL , I am buying myself the EZ Press as well ...


----------



## KY Clint (Sep 30, 2008)

*Omni Press?*



Hammer0419 said:


> For the price by an Omni Press here on AT.


Hammer said "here on AT" - where on AT can I find this press for sale?

Clint in Kentucky


----------



## omni press (May 16, 2007)

KY Clint said:


> Hammer said "here on AT" - where on AT can I find this press for sale?
> 
> Clint in Kentucky


Thanks Hammer for the reccomendation! Here is the link to my thread in the classifieds: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=528376

Shoot me a PM if you need further info.

Thanks 
Albert


----------

